# Site General > Site Info >  Auction for American Cancer Society Relay for Life

## Dave Green

First, I would like to thank Judy and the BP.Net staff for giving me special permission to post this auction!!

My youngest brother and some of his friends are walking in the American Cancer Society Relay for Life to honor his wife, my sister-in-law, a two-year survivor of breast cancer. At least two members of the team must be walking at a time over a 12-hour stretch. Last year, my brother walked for more than 10 of those 12 hours! 

My nephew was 10 when his mom was diagnosed with cancer so it was very difficult for him and the rest of the family. He is a budding herper who has kept frogs and is currently into Axolotls. He would also keep tortoises and snakes if his mother would let him  :Smile: . Let's show him what a great community this is!

Up for auction is this Champagne Male 100% Het. for Ghost which is currently 602 grams. He is eating frozen thawed rats and should breed this season. The American Cancer Society's Relay for Life is on September 7th so this will be a five day auction ending on Thursday August 29th at 5:00 eastern time. In addition, the winning bidder must pay in full via. PayPal by September 2nd so I can forward the donation prior to the Relay. Please join me in supporting this great cause. Also, please feel free to contact me if you have any questions.



Thanks!

Dave Green

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (08-25-2013),_Andybill_ (08-25-2013),_Annarose15_ (08-25-2013),Crazymonkee (08-27-2013),_Emilio_ (08-25-2013),Freakie_frog (08-26-2013),MarkS (08-29-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-24-2013),Stewart_Reptiles (08-24-2013)

----------


## Neal

I just wanted to say thank you for helping to support the cause. You're an awesome character for doing this and then donating the money, which I know isn't the easiest thing.

----------

_Dave Green_ (08-24-2013)

----------


## jclaiborne

Thank you for doing this

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------

_Dave Green_ (08-24-2013)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Well I Open Bid then With 100$  :Cool:

----------

_Dave Green_ (08-24-2013),Neal (08-24-2013)

----------


## Neal

> Well I Open Bid then With 100$


I'll see you $100 and raise you $50.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (08-24-2013),_Dave Green_ (08-24-2013)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Well 200$ then and is Sticked...
And Moved to Site Info Part of Forum

----------

_Dave Green_ (08-24-2013),Neal (08-24-2013)

----------


## jclaiborne

$250

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (08-24-2013),_Dave Green_ (08-24-2013)

----------


## Dave Green

Off to a great start, thanks everyone!!

----------


## MarkS

$300.00

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (08-24-2013),_Dave Green_ (08-24-2013)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

$350  :Good Job:

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (08-24-2013),_Dave Green_ (08-25-2013)

----------


## jclaiborne

450

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (08-24-2013),_Dave Green_ (08-25-2013)

----------


## JLC

This is a beautiful thing, Dave!  Thank you for hosting your auction here at BP.net and allowing us to be a part of it!  

I do wish to remind people that Dave sought permission before posting this, and was given permission only after careful consideration by the staff.  Random contests, auctions, or fund raisers are not allowed and any exception to that must be granted by Admin. 

*I'll up the bid to $475*.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (08-25-2013),_Dave Green_ (08-25-2013),_Emilio_ (08-25-2013),_jclaiborne_ (08-25-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-26-2013)

----------


## Dave Green

Thanks everyone for the support!!  This is a great cause and way too many people are effected directly or indirectly by this disease.

My brother and his family are watching this auction and they think it's incredible where the bidding is after one day.  My nephew Dylan is participating in the Relay as well, he's an awesome kid.  Here he is when he visited us earlier this year.



I just want to remind everyone that The American Cancer Society's Relay for Life is on September 7th so this will be a five day auction ending on Thursday August 29th at 5:00 p.m. eastern time. In addition, the winning bidder must pay in full via PayPal by September 2nd so I can forward the donation prior to the Relay. Please join me in supporting this great cause. Also, please feel free to contact me if you have any questions.

Thanks again!!

Dave

----------


## Andybill

I am in! 500.

Let me just also mention that I appreciate what you are doing with this auction. My father is a prostate cancer survivor, my sister a thyroid cancer survivor and my wife a skin cancer survivor. Let's hope the cancer line ends there! We have participated in Relay for Life a number of times over the past 10 years and I am not about to stop!

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (08-25-2013),Crazymonkee (08-27-2013),_Dave Green_ (08-25-2013),_jclaiborne_ (08-25-2013),_Marrissa_ (08-25-2013),_Simple Man_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## Dave Green

This is awesome!!  Thanks!

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I can't participate as I'm in Canada.

But...

Bump  :Wink:

----------

_Dave Green_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## Dave Green

Thanks everyone!  We have met my expectations so I am thrilled!!  

I am auctioning two different champagne het ghosts on two different forums and the combined bidding has now hit $950 which is awesome.  However, wouldn't it be great to donate $1,000+!!  I will cover the shipping costs so every penny I receive will go directly to the American Cancer Society.

Thanks again for making this such a huge success!!

Dave

----------


## Simple Man

Just wanted to bump this for you. This is one awesome thing that you are doing Dave.  :Good Job: 

Regards,

B

----------

_Dave Green_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## Dave Green

Thanks Brian!  Get a great snake for a great price for a great cause!!

----------

_Simple Man_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## jclaiborne

here's another bump

----------

_Dave Green_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## MrLang

I might bid so I may regret this, but it's for a good cause. At breeding size and het hypo you'll make your money back with one hit on a mimosa...

----------

_Dave Green_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## MarkS

$525.00

Dave, thank you for doing this.  My mother is a breast cancer survivor as were my grandmother and my aunt. Breast cancer tends to run in families so it's always been a big worry for us.  Perhaps with enough donations my sister my nieces and my grand niece won't have to worry about this terrible disease in the future.  So thank you very much for donating these beautiful animals.   :Good Job:

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (08-29-2013),_Dave Green_ (08-28-2013),_Simple Man_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

No money to play along but bump for this great cause

----------

_Dave Green_ (08-28-2013)

----------


## Dave Green

It's the last day folks, get a great deal and support a great cause!  The total for both auctions is currently $975!!  Let's make it $1,000, we are so close.  Here is a picture of my sister-in-law and nephew at last years Relay.  It was a very rewarding experience for all involved and let's hope this year is even better.  Thanks again everyone!

----------


## Mr.Spence

While I can't join in on the bidding this time, would it be possible to send you a $25 donation. That will get you to $1000. Thanks for your generosity.

----------

_Annarose15_ (08-29-2013),_Dave Green_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## Dave Green

> While I can't join in on the bidding this time, would it be possible to send you a $25 donation. That will get you to $1000. Thanks for your generosity.


Thanks, that is very much appreciated!!  Rather then collect donations myself I think it would be best if you were to donate directly.  Please e-mail me at dave@davegreenreptiles and I can forward you a link.

----------

_Mr.Spence_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## Mr.Spence

E-mail headed that way.

----------

_Dave Green_ (08-29-2013)

----------


## Dave Green

Two hours to go, we have $525 do I hear 550?

----------


## Dave Green

Looks like Mark is the winner!!  Thanks everyone for the support, this was a lot of fun and we raised some money for a great cause.

Thanks again!

Dave

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (08-29-2013),JLC (08-29-2013),_Simple Man_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## MarkS

Thanks Dave, I hope your brothers walk is a rousing success that raises a lot of money for a good cause.  


Just PM me to let me know where to paypal the money.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (08-29-2013),_Dave Green_ (08-29-2013),JLC (08-29-2013)

----------


## Dave Green

My brother wanted me to post this:

We wanted to thank everyone who participated in the auction to raise money for the American Cancer Societys Relay for Life. With your help, weve raised more than $2000 for the second year in a row! Our family received some help from local cancer charities during Lindas treatment, so were always excited to be able to give back now that shes healthy again, two-and-a-half years removed from her initial diagnosis. The Relay itself is an amazing experience, and I would encourage everyone to participate if you ever have the chance. After a cancer diagnosis, so many of your thoughts and conversations are about symptoms, survival rates and surgeries, so it was an amazing, valuable thing for my wife to sit down for dinner and walk laps with dozens of local survivors to talk about embracing life after cancer. Thank you all  especially you, Dave  for making the experience that much more special! ---Dan, Linda, and Dylan

----------

JLC (09-03-2013),MarkS (09-03-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-03-2013),Stewart_Reptiles (09-03-2013)

----------

